# Craigslist is TOO useful, Stevo!!



## thebarbequeen (Dec 21, 2010)

You farted in Publix yesterday - m4w - 41 (Clearwater) --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2010-11-26, 11:12PM EST Reply To This Post --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You were the tall brunette with the near perfect body that farted in the bread section last night. I was the tall guy next to you that looked over and asked, “Was that you?” You quickly replied “No…Wasn’t me!” You almost seemed insulted I would ask. As the stink grew you continued to deny your flatulence, but it was evident. I tried to get rid of the stench by waving 2 loafs of Ciabatta bread. You proceeded to storm off in an angry manner. You are beautiful and even if you are a liar and fart like a Clydesdale, I’d love to meet up sometime.

Location: Clearwater it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests PostingID: 2081287206

**Just in case you're wondering, I am not tall, nor do I shop in Clearwater.... TBQ


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 22, 2010)

hahaha, the first time I saw that missed connections section I almost died laughing. me and a coworker were on it screwing around and I sh*t you not, this woman we worked with had put up a post on it about some random customer she encountered for 30 seconds that day. lame!


----------



## mr mac (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey...some of us, er, some people are lonely!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 22, 2010)

serial killers

 


Mr Mac said:


> Hey...some of us, er, some people are lonely!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL... good one.


----------



## eman (Dec 22, 2010)

Head line in local news today is, Craigs list robberies.

 Seems that folks who are selling high dollar phones are being set up and robbed at gunpoint. One of the 3 was shot.

 Local police are telling folks to meet a potential buyer at any police or sherrifs atation parking lot to make the sale.


----------

